# Canadian 2017 A3/S3 Review



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

http://driving.ca/audi/a3/reviews/road-test/first-drive-2017-audi-a3

According to the journalist, there is no powertrain change for the 2.0T quattro and the S3. Only the FWD version gets the new 7-speed DSG and the new 2.0TFSI.


----------



## Adrien (May 8, 2013)

Hmmm...according to today's first drives both the Aussie and Euro S3 versions will get the A7 and a boost in power so not sure what to believe here.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Ever article I have read has said otherwise. The S3 is getting a slight bump in power and is for sure getting the 7 speed DSG. I will admit I don't recall seeing what the base 2.0 A3 will get but if I had to bet dollars to donuts it would also receive the 7 speed DSG. It makes sense from a financial standpoint to streamline the transmissions to be the same across the board. 

I honestly just think that was poor journalism on this guys behalf. I really don't understand how some of these people are car journalist. I have more passion for cars in my left pinky then some of these guys do and its what they do for a living. I understand mistakes are made but good grief fact checking is 101 of journalism.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

Seems like a pretty unknowledgable review. No doubt North America gets the full upgrade package, it's one of Audi's top markets.


----------



## illmatic41 (Aug 17, 2014)

Looks like the reviewer is correct according to the 2017 A3 Sedan Order Guide. Audi is calling the 7-speed "FWD S tronic - ultra." Also Premium Plus now comes standard with the S-Line Exterior.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

illmatic41 said:


> Looks like the reviewer is correct according to the 2017 A3 Sedan Order Guide. Audi is calling the 7-speed "FWD S tronic - ultra." Also Premium Plus now comes standard with the S-Line Exterior.


Could you please post the 2017 A3 sedan order guide? Thanks.


----------



## illmatic41 (Aug 17, 2014)

Got it from here: Audi Order Guide 2017 USA (Retail) - 5.25.2016.3-6


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

illmatic41 said:


> Got it from here: Audi Order Guide 2017 USA (Retail) - 5.25.2016.3-6


Thanks. This confirms it.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

VWNCC said:


> Thanks. This confirms it.


Order guide never actually says how many gears the transmission has for the s3. No hp pump though.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Rob said:


> Order guide never actually says how many gears the transmission has for the s3. No hp pump though.


But the FWD gets "s-tronic ultra" whereas the AWD A3/S3 gets "s-tronic"...that seems to be aligned with the journalist that states that the FWD A3 gets 7-speed DSG whereas the AWD A3/S3 get the current 6-speed DSG.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

VWNCC said:


> But the FWD gets "s-tronic ultra" whereas the AWD A3/S3 gets "s-tronic"...that seems to be aligned with the journalist that states that the FWD A3 gets 7-speed DSG whereas the AWD A3/S3 get the current 6-speed DSG.



So wait the rest of Europe gets the 7 speed DSG and bump is power and the US/Canada get shafted and keep the old powertrain? If that's the case that is one of the most asinine things I've heard lately. Don't all these A3/S3's roll off the same assembly line? So one week they will make a North American Chit Edition model and the next make the improved and much desired European special? Something doesn't sound right here.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

-LoneStar- said:


> So wait the rest of Europe gets the 7 speed DSG and bump is power and the US/Canada get shafted and keep the old powertrain? If that's the case that is one of the most asinine things I've heard lately. Don't all these A3/S3's roll off the same assembly line? So one week they will make a North American Chit Edition model and the next make the improved and much desired European special? Something doesn't sound right here.


Well, Europe gets manual as well. I don't think having another transmission (6-speed DSG) in that assembly line is completely out of question.

The lack of power bump also means that there is an additional 2.0TFSI engine (292hp vs. 306 hp) in that assembly line.

These things don't bother Audi at all given how that there are already numerous engine choice and etc...


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

VWNCC said:


> But the FWD gets "s-tronic ultra" whereas the AWD A3/S3 gets "s-tronic"...that seems to be aligned with the journalist that states that the FWD A3 gets 7-speed DSG whereas the AWD A3/S3 get the current 6-speed DSG.


Maybe, but I just asumed Ultra meant more fuel economy, like their new Quattro Ultra system they're debuting.

The lack of a power bump in the engine may indicate they're soldiering on with the old drivetrain though. Can anyone confirm anything further?


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

VWNCC said:


> Well, Europe gets manual as well. I don't think having another transmission (6-speed DSG) in that assembly line is completely out of question.
> 
> The lack of power bump also means that there is an additional 2.0TFSI engine (292hp vs. 306 hp) in that assembly line.
> 
> These things don't bother Audi at all given how that there are already numerous engine choice and etc...


You could very well be right. Waiting for further information . . .


----------



## Bamm1 (Oct 17, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> Well, Europe gets manual as well. I don't think having another transmission (6-speed DSG) in that assembly line is completely out of question.
> 
> The lack of power bump also means that there is an additional 2.0TFSI engine (292hp vs. 306 hp) in that assembly line.
> 
> These things don't bother Audi at all given how that there are already numerous engine choice and etc...


There is a new transmission in the assembly process for the S3 but it is still the same number of engines as before. US version with 292 / 280 and direct injection. The ROW version with 306 / 295 and port + direct injection.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

VWNCC said:


> Well, Europe gets manual as well. I don't think having another transmission (6-speed DSG) in that assembly line is completely out of question.
> 
> The lack of power bump also means that there is an additional 2.0TFSI engine (292hp vs. 306 hp) in that assembly line.
> 
> These things don't bother Audi at all given how that there are already numerous engine choice and etc...


You certainly could be right. I really think that's a piss poor way to do things. As for the engine I believe Bamm1 made a good point. Right now the ROW gets the port and direct injection. We get stuck with just DI which forces companies (APR) to make fuel systems for big boost setups. Now I know this doesn't affect most people but it would still be nice if we got it. I heard of deposit horrors in the past from Audi and their DI but it seems to have gotten better now. Still with the addition of port injection this would probably alleviate all concern of deposits. If they already have two different motors what does it matter if they want to throw in a different transmission too:banghead:



Bamm1 said:


> There is a new transmission in the assembly process for the S3 but it is still the same number of engines as before. US version with 292 / 280 and direct injection. The ROW version with 306 / 295 and port + direct injection.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

-LoneStar- said:


> You certainly could be right. I really think that's a piss poor way to do things. As for the engine I believe Bamm1 made a good point. Right now the ROW gets the port and direct injection. We get stuck with just DI which forces companies (APR) to make fuel systems for big boost setups. Now I know this doesn't affect most people but it would still be nice if we got it. I heard of deposit horrors in the past from Audi and their DI but it seems to have gotten better now. Still with the addition of port injection this would probably alleviate all concern of deposits. If they already have two different motors what does it matter if they want to throw in a different transmission too:banghead:


I fully agree. I hope they wouldn't do it this way as well.

I am suspecting that they might have a big 6-speed DSG inventory and want to use them all up before they give us the 7-speed DSG.


----------



## 05LGT (Mar 24, 2013)

Could it be that the 7 speed DSG is for low power applications and can't handle the S3's torque? It doesn't make sense to exclude the S3 and give this "upgrade" only to the lower power/trim lines. The 7 speed should obviously improve mileage a bit which is one of the most important considerations for all auto manufacturers going forward.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

05LGT said:


> Could it be that the 7 speed DSG is for low power applications and can't handle the S3's torque? It doesn't make sense to exclude the S3 and give this "upgrade" only to the lower power/trim lines. The 7 speed should obviously improve mileage a bit which is one of the most important considerations for all auto manufacturers going forward.


The new 7-speed DSG can handle more torque than the current 6-speed DSG. That's why the European S3 gets power and torque boost along with the 7-speed DSG.

I suspect this has to do with 2 things...

Since they are phasing out the 1.8T, the needed the new weaker but more fuel efficient 2.0TFSI for the FWD A3. Since they are making that change, they might as well lump the 7-speed in to make it identical to the European 2.0TFSI with 7-speed DSG.

Since there is no 220hp 2.0TFSI engine and 292hp 2.0TFSI offered in Europe, this will be a NA-only combo anyways...so giving it the 6-speed DSG doesn't really complicate things too much. Also, I suspect they might have a stash of 6-speed DSG that they need to use up and not waste.....


----------



## Bamm1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Car and Driver is under the impression that the US is getting the power bump, 7-speed DSG, Haldex / stability software changes and some other changes I had not seen previously reported (changes to the differentials?).

It also looks like they are predicting (maybe because of the new 2017 EPA fuel economy ratings changes) that even with the new 7-speed the US will see a reduction in fuel economy from 23/31 to 19/27. Yikes.

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2017-audi-s3-sedan-first-drive-review


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Bamm1 said:


> Car and Driver is under the impression that the US is getting the power bump, 7-speed DSG, Haldex / stability software changes and some other changes I had not seen previously reported (changes to the differentials?).
> 
> It also looks like they are predicting (maybe because of the new 2017 EPA fuel economy ratings changes) that even with the new 7-speed the US will see a reduction in fuel economy from 23/31 to 19/27. Yikes.
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2017-audi-s3-sedan-first-drive-review


I really hope we get the 7-speed DSG. I am really looking for a less jerky ride at low speed.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

VWNCC said:


> I really hope we get the 7-speed DSG. I am really looking for a less jerky ride at low speed.


Adding another gear will not necessarily mean the character of the S-tronic will change.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

None of this is surprising. This is VW/Audi SOP. The North American market gets cheaper cars so they spend as little as possible to stay competitive here. EU country buyers are will to pay more for these cars so they get more. They make more so they invest more.

Only with Porsche and Lamborghini is North American market valued because a larger share of sales and profit come from here. VW AG has never taken N.A. very seriously and it shows in there produce line and the amount of investment in the region.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

VR6Now said:


> Adding another gear will not necessarily mean the character of the S-tronic will change.


Well, one of the reviews did mention that the 7-speed DSG is smoother.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

VR6Now said:


> None of this is surprising. This is VW/Audi SOP. The North American market gets cheaper cars so they spend as little as possible to stay competitive here. EU country buyers are will to pay more for these cars so they get more. They make more so they invest more.
> 
> Only with Porsche and Lamborghini is North American market valued because a larger share of sales and profit come from here. VW AG has never taken N.A. very seriously and it shows in there produce line and the amount of investment in the region.


+1....sad but true....


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

*Another Canadian Review states 6-speed DSG for A3 quattro and S3*

http://www.autofocus.ca/reviews/first-drives/2017-audi-a3-finally-a-premium-entry-level-update

Sad news....but another Canadian article has confirmed that we won't get the power bump nor the 7-speed DSG for the A3 quattro and S3.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

Both reviews talk about the added expense to offer more options for the sportback. This does not appear to be a problem for either Nissan or Mercedes. Nissan offers the hatchback Micra and Mercedes offers the B class hatchback and a C class wagon. All three cars are available in Canada and not in the US. Hatchbacks and wagons continue to sell well in Canada. The B class was first sold as FWD only, but now has an option for AWD. Audi is going in the opposite direction. They first sold the A3 sportback with optional AWD, but have dropped AWD with the e-tron. Premium cars sold in Canada are expected to offer AWD these days. Mercedes also offers a small SUV, the GLA, which makes their line up similar to Audi, which sells the Q3.

So who sells the most cars? The CLA sedan and B class hatchback outsell the A3. I think Nissan is selling 12,000 Micras a year. The base model starts at $10,000 and the race model sells for $20,000 http://www.micracup.com/Micra-Cup-Nissan-Car.


----------



## Adrien (May 8, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> http://www.autofocus.ca/reviews/first-drives/2017-audi-a3-finally-a-premium-entry-level-update
> 
> Sad news....but another Canadian article has confirmed that we won't get the power bump nor the 7-speed DSG for the A3 quattro and S3.


This is just a rewrite of the earlier review, same author - so there is still only one Canadian source saying this.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Adrien said:


> This is just a rewrite of the earlier review, same author - so there is still only one Canadian source saying this.


There is more than 1 now. Motormouth Canada is also stating no 7-speed DSG nor power bump for the A3 quattro and S3.


----------



## Adrien (May 8, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> There is more than 1 now. Motormouth Canada is also stating no 7-speed DSG nor power bump for the A3 quattro and S3.


Audi's giving me little reason to pay the premium over the Golf R, other than body style. All the comparison tests prefer the R's handling and road feel - but the S3 looks so much better than that R....


----------

